
Blank Slate design pattern - ctingom
http://ui-patterns.com/pattern/BlankSlate
======
alabut
There's a similar design pattern that I like better - rather than showing a
sample of what a filled out page looks like, offer a short tutorial on what
the expected actions are.

For example, 37signals does this well. After creating a Basecamp account, they
embed short videos explaining new features on pages that you haven't used yet.

